# New age media outlets?



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

My personal beliefs is that the next generation will be looking towards new information sources and entertainment outlets and will completely reject the "establishment" bias garbage that is brainwashing citizens to blindly follow the propaganda of the establishment. With that said I know I have already told others I support new media sources for entertainment and news such as TYT, Alex Jones, and Ron Paul Channel (I am hoping they do a price cut or a promoting price soon so I can sign up!!)

I was wondering if anybody else has any other podcast's magazines, ect ect that does not come from the establishment (I know Youtube is starting to become more establishment but none the less the content from youtube is from individual users still. I have found so much prepper information on youtube it's amazing! I have the tools I need to be able to start making my own cleaning supplies, H&B products and the information on how to grow and can important food! Plus the critical tools and supplies I need to ensure a comfortable level of living regardless what happens 

I do understand my content here is a slight bit off topic as I usually talk about the need for an alternative media sites perhaps some exist out there where I can relish in the fact I get my content outside of the mainstream media. Also survival shows or other entertainment show you like feel free to suggest them... 

I refuse to listen to most of the top 40's pop songs because they are to lacking in morals (says the atheist :shock: so you know that's saying something!! haha) So I usually find my songs online I like and download them online to my ipod or make a mix tape for my car while driving online ad free song stations are also a great way to get music. 

And regarding my prep I had 2 gallons of water that popped in my car :evil: because of a sharp object so my prep is so small it's laughable I recently had some huge changes in my life so I should start to be ringing in the money again and catch back up so until then I just trying to keep the best situation I can out of nearly nothing... hense why I havn't been talking about prepping in a while.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm a "reality-junkie" and regularly check out the vids on LiveLeak to remind myself of the crazy sh*t that's going on in The World.
Warning, you need a strong stomach for some of them like a truck driving into a herd of sheep-

LiveLeak.com - Redefining the Media


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This might be the pinnacle of off beat media outlets for a while,
American society swings like a pendulum and Obama will no doubt usher in another era of conservatism.
Are you old enough to remember what happened after Jimmy Carter pushed the country over the edge?
I am, and I'm looking forward to the post-obama era. If that clown does not initiate a nuclear war, of course.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Saw a mention on tv the other day how some idiot threatened the president in a Facebook post... He was sitting in Federal prison a week later.

View attachment 2564


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody that is on Face Book, or twitter or any of that social media stuff who does not realize all that is monitored by the government is a fool.
And when one puts stupid pronouncements out in public just the same as wearing a sign around your neck in Times Square and it comes to the notice of cops that is not Big Brother. 
You would not believe how many idiots in Florida put pictures on their facebook page posing with the deer they just shot out of season. Or a dead gator. Or turkey. "Hey, Billy Bob, hold my beer while I pose with this here deer."


----------



## wheeler880 (Sep 16, 2013)

As far as alternative media goes. Here are a few of the channels I subscribe o on youtube.

AMTV
AMTVmedia
Fabian4liberty
AnAmericanWarningTV
StormCloudsGathering
RonPaulcc2012

Some other useful channels are

maineprepper
thepatriotnurse
zombietactics


----------

